# Tulsa Oklahoma Bottle Show - June 22



## bigber4604 (Apr 25, 2019)

Probably one of the best ACL shows in the country.  I'll have a couple of tables with 100+ Indian and other ACL bottles for sale.  



​


----------



## Eric (May 17, 2019)

I'll be there looking for Nichol Kola bottles, crates.... anything Nichol Kola.... This is a great show...


----------



## bigber4604 (Jun 12, 2019)

Is anybody else attending the Tulsa show next Saturday?


----------



## Eric (Jun 18, 2019)

A few pics from the show last year and a couple pieces I bought.. this is a great show...


----------



## sandchip (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice displays.  Thanks for taking the time to take us along.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jun 21, 2019)

I've been planning on going, but unfortunately I won't be able to make it. I hope to attend next year though. Have fun!


----------

